# Fema camps



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

So now you know how many in each state.... 
Off their facebook page


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Shouldn't this be moved to Underground News & Conspiracy


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

29 in Alsaka, say what?????????????????


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

We only have two :2thumb:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Those numbers do seem bizarre, I wonder what the factors are in determining the amount in each state or area?

Last I read, only a few in my state......

Wait!!

http://www.ready.gov/today

This appears to be "dates".


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

NOT AGAIN!

Didn't we hash this all out once?

24 in Iowa? Really? Where?

As a emergency response team member an safety officer I work with emergency managers all over the state. I work with FEMA an Dept Homeland S. I have NEVER, NEVER found a fema camp yet! Let alone 24 of em!

They ain't gonna mess with puttin time an money inta em before hand. There be lots a places they could press inta service durin a emergency if needed.

Please, lets put this ta rest.

Yup preparedness dates, these be dates a disasters.

May 25,2008 Parkersburg, I was there. The entire south end a town was wiped out. Incident command was set up...........in the middle a the disaster! Once our team got there thins started gettin a bit more organized. Equipment was moved outa the disaster area an the search's began.
Then the local farmers cows came inta town. There were no emergency plans in place, was done on the fly.

That map be in a article on needin ta prepare fer disasters, has absolutely nothin ta do with camps!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

If you click on the number, like Alabama is 27. 27 April 2011 was a tornado here and it takes you to preparedness information all can use even in the FEMA camps!!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't believe it. If there are 4 FEMA camps in Wisconsin where are they?

According to this site there are 800 FEMA camps nationwide that are fully staffed but currently empty but only 2 in Wisconsin. Sounds like nonsense to me:

http://govtslaves.info/comprehensive-list-of-fema-camps/

FEMA won't need camps anyway. After the collapse and millions of people die there will be more than enough prison space across the country to house political prisoners.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Only 1 in GA and MA? I am not offended by fema camps as long as I dont have to go. They'll keep the sheeple out of the way. If they need liberating theyll be easy to find. Better than having all those folks knockin on my door.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

This isn't the number of camps these are date that these states had an emergency of some sort. Click on the numbers in the states. FEMA doesn't need camp now with ndaa any building they want they can take and operate out of.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh good... we're back to the FEMA camp nonsense. It had been a few days, I was getting worried about Alex Jones' health.
:ntaprvd:


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Do what I did and buy a used FEMA trailer. You get a number of benefits:
1. Every time you set up camp you are in a FEMA camp!
2. Most of them have never been used.
3. Since you buy them for pennies on the dollar it is like the government is giving you money.
4. They pay trained mechanics to fix all of the broken stuff from the factory.
5. You get to make stupid FEMA camp jokes.

I love FEMA camps. I own one! Grin.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

dudes, those fema camps have chem trails above them 24/7.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I live in a FEMA camp. The food is just okay but the service is spectacular. Just last night I complained that my memory foam mattress was slightly firmer than I hoped. My gov't issue attendant immediately swapped it out for a softer mattress and I slept like a dream. The chocolate on my pillow however was somewhat smaller than I expected, but I will take that up with a camp counselor during our tennis match later today. Oh and the on-site spa is to die for. I swear Helga could massage a cramp out of a braided steel cable.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I live in a FEMA camp. The food is just okay but the service is spectacular. Just last night I complained that my memory foam mattress was slightly firmer than I hoped. My gov't issue attendant immediately swapped it out for a softer mattress and I slept like a dream. The chocolate on my pillow however was somewhat smaller than I expected, but I will take that up with a camp counselor during our tennis match later today. Oh and the on-site spa is to die for. I swear Helga could massage a cramp out of a braided steel cable.


I take it that you haven't gotten to the showers yet!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

RoadRash, the map displays the dates of emergencies not the number of FEMA camps. Calm down and read the information before you pass it along as something it isn't. Geez.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

dammit, I was looking for a reason to panic


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Dakine said:


> dammit, I was looking for a reason to panic


There is always plenty of time to panic. What if you don't have enough beer for the weekend???


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Admins need to delete thread


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> Admins need to delete thread


For what reason?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

Panic! During martial law all beer sales will be banned. Why do you think they need all ammo is for.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

ComputerGuy said:


> I take it that you haven't gotten to the showers yet!


No, but they must be really big and luxurious! There's always a long line to get in, but you never see people leaving... they must have lots of room and want to stay and relax!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Turtle said:


> No, but they must be really big and luxurious! There's always a long line to get in, but you never see people leaving... they must have lots of room and want to stay and relax!


Sorta like the Hotel California "You can check in but never leave" LOL


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

ComputerGuy said:


> Sorta like the Hotel California "You can check in but never leave" LOL


More like, "Sheeple check in, but they don't check out."


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Turtle said:


> More like, "Sheeple check in, but they don't check out."


Even if someone wants to think all the caution about those things even existing in the first place is misplaced, there's still a LOT of truth to your statement.

In a SHTF scenario when the sheeple are bugging in to a Rex-84 FEMA camp, they're going to be packed like sardines and exposed to massive numbers of other people in close quarters. Old diseases that are mostly under control now will run rip-shit wild through those places. People will die because of things that we have a handle on in the modern world.

Oh, you got food poisoning and diarrhea? Sorry, dehydration is a bad way to go out, better luck next time!

Oh, you got put in THAT tent with the guy that has TB? better luck next time!

Oh, you got bitten by a rat or mosquito carrying rabies, west nile virus, the plague (yes, it actually still exists and we get cases of it in the US every year!!!) sorry, better luck next time!

cholera, typhoid, flu.... lions and tigers and bears... OH MY!!! :gaah:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If there is no such thing as FEMA camps then what is fema's plan? they were formed for large scale emergencies. it would be logical to have a plan to put large numbers of people that are displaced due to an emergency. Are they going to put them on military bases? Very unlikely. Do they even have a plan?


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

hiwall said:


> If there is no such thing as FEMA camps then what is fema's plan? they were formed for large scale emergencies. it would be logical to have a plan to put large numbers of people that are displaced due to an emergency. Are they going to put them on military bases? Very unlikely. Do they even have a plan?


It would cost too much money to maintain locations on the off chance that large scale evacuations would be needed. Not to mention, how would you know where to put them?

No, FEMA's plan is to meander into the disaster area with no visible signs of urgency, set up a few trailers, set up tables at which there are specially-trained counselors to give the locals the run around, provide bottled water and foodstuffs (until they run out), then blame the Republicans/conservatives/local government when said water and food run out.

That's the way they've always worked. Why would they start doing something new now?


----------



## bananagoatgruff (Nov 10, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Only 1 in GA and MA? I am not offended by fema camps as long as I dont have to go. They'll keep the sheeple out of the way. If they need liberating theyll be easy to find. Better than having all those folks knockin on my door.


my guess is they will surround atlanta with tanks and this cess pool will be one big FEMA camp and then they can just drop a nuke on it and be done....

one WASB itchin to get out...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bananagoatgruff said:


> my guess is they will surround atlanta with tanks and this cess pool will be one big FEMA camp and then they can just drop a nuke on it and be done....
> 
> one WASB itchin to get out...


 Atlanta was once a beautiful prosperous city.I'm from there and no safer city existed.Now its a crime infested hellhole of every kind of foul bird on earth.Same thing happend to Miami our tropical paradise.Now Little Havana ridden with crime and poverty.

They won't need any camps,they can just leave us to the prey and be done with us.vract:


----------

